# mk3 golf rear seats into mk2 golf



## YEEHAAmk2 (Feb 12, 2012)

hi i was wondering if anyone knows if i can fit mk3 golf rear seats straight into my mk2 golf ?. i was going to go with corrado rear seats but Ive no welding experience what so ever. any suggestions on a straigth farward instal would be grand ,cheers:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mkay2 (Nov 7, 2011)

they fit you just need to cut out the mounting tabs from the mk3 and put them in the mk2.. width wise they fit perfect


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

Will this work the other way around? I wanna install blue "GTI" stitched seats in my mk3 gti 
What will I have to do to the fronts? 
Again I want mk2 seats in my mk3


----------



## Stangjordet (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends on what kind of mk2 seats you use(2 different bases) but I put mk3 seats in mk2. And only had too weld the legs that goes into the rail more narrow, so just make them wider should do it


----------

